# IR Control Light Switches



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anything new came out in the way of IR Dimmers and switches lately. Last I checked it was Grafikeye - Too expensive, or Maestro - not enough control for what I want.

I have a 4 gang box with 3 dimmers and one switch. Want to control each indipendently and have a few presets that would bring each to a programmed level.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure what price you saw for the Grafik Eye, but I just got my 6 port QS for $750. If you want the vendor name, give me a shout.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Not sure what price you saw for the Grafik Eye, but I just got my 6 port QS for $750. If you want the vendor name, give me a shout.


Thats just it, for that price I will get up and adjust the lights, I might be willing to spend $200 but not $750 :rolleyesno:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

X10 would fit your budget.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> X10 would fit your budget.


Called X10 and really couldn't get answers to what I wanted to know, mainly if one button push will bring all dimmers to preset levels. Also they don't work with IR commands, would have to get a new Harmony that does RF.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a couple IR dimmer switches from home depot ~$30 each.
they supposedly work with a programmable remote, but haven't exactly tried that yet.
the remote that comes with them has been working fine for me.
I think they're made by Lutron.


----------

